# VBulletin Mod - LinkBack



## intrloper9 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey guys,

I noticed a modification you have on these boards called *'LinkBack'*. It had options in it to Digg the thread, Reddit, Delicious, and more. It's part of the Edit Thread tool bar above the top right portion of the post window.

This is exactly the sort of thing I've been looking for for my own forum. 

Can someone tell me where you found this? I did a search on Vbulletin.org and I couldn't pull it up.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.vbseo.com/


----------



## intrloper9 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Red,

Thanks for the link, but is there a specific area on those forums where one can download modifications? (similar to vbulletin.org). Or, do they only offer mods to purchase?

Thanks.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

I haven't installed any of their software (I don't run this forum) - but you should have researched at least a little to find what you were looking for.

Purchase vbSEO - http://www.vbseo.com/purchase/
Pre-Sales section - http://www.vbseo.com/f55/
Downloads - http://www.vbseo.com/downloads/ (you have to be a member to see - so I don't know what is in there)


----------

